# TLF 1,000 Member Giveaway



## Ware

So the winner of the Eley Hose Reel in the spring giveaway opted to pay it forward and donate it to a future 1,000 member giveaway. At that time I don't think either of us thought that milestone would get here this quick, but here we are. :thumbup:

Entering is easy - just post up in this thread before 11:59:59 PM Tulsa Time on April 27th and you will be entered to win. We'll do the drawing sometime that weekend. Good luck to all!


----------



## gijoe4500

Sweet! I'm in. Looking forward to 2000. Then 2500. Then 5k. Then the biiiigg 10-0-0-0.


----------



## Gibby

That thing looks very sexy! It should have had a NSFW tag on it.


----------



## kevinb

Agree with Gibby! =D *drool*


----------



## Kballen11

Would love to win this! I know it will go to a good home either way!


----------



## chrismar

Another giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## Spammage

I'm in. @Ware, you can lock the thread now. :thumbup:


----------



## rrmiller32

That thing is sweet.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wow, 1000 members already. Good job ware. Very kind of @Ridgerunner to re donate the hose reel.


----------



## Stegs

1000 members

Great job guys and gals

count me in!!


----------



## SGrabs33

I bought mine 2 years ago and love it. I need another for the side of my house!

Thanks for paying it forward :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado

IN! You want my shipping address now or later! :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan

I never bought a reel after I lost last time. It must be destiny or something!


----------



## Stellar P

Free Loot? Lets do this!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I tell everyone I know about this site. Hopefully one day we can talk about lawn weeds like we talk about polio.


----------



## Alan

I'm in.


----------



## PHXCobra

Sure I'm in.


----------



## DJLCN

Congrats to TLF and thanks to @Ridgerunner for paying it forward.


----------



## gatormac2112

I feel lucky this time :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Second times the charm or something like that


----------



## Movingshrub

In before the lock.


----------



## wardconnor

Put me down. What's the consolation prize for when I do not win? A free TLF?


----------



## M_GEEZY MW

I was just looking at these a few days ago! Very nice! Count me in!


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Put me down. What's the consolation prize for when I do not win? A free TLF?


All members who enter and do not win the hose reel will receive a free 1 year membership to TLF


----------



## pennstater2005

I've been eyeballing these for awhile now. Kudos to @Ridgerunner for such a nice thought and gesture!


----------



## w0lfe

This is awesome!


----------



## gardencityboy

Way to go. I am in


----------



## Thor865

I'm in.


----------



## Wes

Count me in.


----------



## stotea

That's awesome!


----------



## zinger565

Congrats! This is my first season with TLF, but I've already learned a ton and am super excited for the weather to warm up!


----------



## Flynt2799

This would be a nice addition!


----------



## adgattoni

Noice. IN!


----------



## dslab

Wow, 1,000 of us!!!


----------



## mtroberts20

Count me in as well!


----------



## wartee

woot woot I'm in!


----------



## Topcat

I would love to win one of those... I was thinking about buying one after seeing pics of them on the forum.


----------



## Ballistic

Count me In, Eley makes some nice stuff.


----------



## WBrown999

Wow, that thing is sweet. Very cool of the original winner to pay it forward.


----------



## dsbuckle

:thumbup: Im In


----------



## csbutler

All members who enter and do not win the hose reel will receive a free 1 year membership to TLF

Sweet!! :lol:

Love a good giveaway.


----------



## Kicker

In.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Awesome of you to be that generous @Ridgerunner! 👏🏼 👍🏼


----------



## pennstater2005

adgattoni said:


> Noice. IN!


I assume you're referring to this :lol:


----------



## c0mical




----------



## Togo

:thumbup: I'm in!


----------



## Ral1121

I'm in


----------



## Cincinnati guy

This guy loves giveaways!


----------



## Killbuzz

I like free things.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Count me in


----------



## LawnNerd

I'm in. Will @Mightyquinn still install it? :lol:


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I'm in FTW. I feel like I have better odds this time than that time Bill Gates offered me $5k to forward an email.


----------



## gene_stl

Me Three!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Davie_Gravy

in!


----------



## PokeGrande

Awesome. I"m in.


----------



## GlennBlake

That is the reel deal!


----------



## btwint

Count me in.


----------



## Lawnhunter

Awesome! Already thinking of the hose to pair it with.


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks @Ridgerunner for the prize! Congratulations on 1k to everyone!


----------



## Pedro built

I just found out about this forum and it's on my daily internet search routine now, awesome place.


----------



## FRD135i

Count me in for another outstanding TLF giveaway


----------



## bauc54

Congrats on another milestone and thanks for all of the help thus far!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Lopezpslc said:


> I just found out about this forum and it's on my daily internet search routine now, awesome place.


Welcome to TLF. Got another UT member here @wardconnor  Glad to see we are showing up in some organic Google searches, as I've had a couple come up for me when I was looking for something off of the forum.


----------



## b0nk3rs

Ooooooooooooooooooh.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> Lopezpslc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out about this forum and it's on my daily internet search routine now, awesome place.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF. Got another UT member here @wardconnor  Glad to see we are showing up in some organic Google searches, as I've had a couple come up for me when I was looking for something off of the forum.
Click to expand...

Hey Lopez place yourself on this map so we can get some more representation in the west.


----------



## jessehurlburt

In!


----------



## kur1j

What's this things claim to fame?


----------



## WarEagle26

Sweet giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## MWH

I'm In.


----------



## ABC123

In!


----------



## jimmy

That was pretty quick to 1000. Nice work!


----------



## Cavan806

I could really use that hose reel! Until I get an irrigation system (not anytime soon) I like many others on here am luggin that hose all over the yard! Congrats on 1,000!


----------



## Shootermcgee

Congrats TLF


----------



## cnet24

Daddy needs a new hose reel!!!


----------



## ericgautier

:beer: to 1000 and many more!


----------



## crunk

Congrats on 1000 members. That's a pretty snazzy looking hose reel. Count me in!


----------



## skiwhe

Glad to be a part of The Lawn Forum. So many with great advice and awesome stories on here. Mostly just glad to find some like-minded yard folks - I knew I couldn't be the only "crazy" out there!


----------



## brettm1103

Im in!


----------



## MarkAguglia

I'm in. Reely. &#128513;


----------



## tnlynch81

Count me in!


----------



## Steely

Giddyup, I'm in!


----------



## balistek

You can throw my name into the hat.


----------



## kolbasz

You can never have too many hose reels


----------



## GrassDaddy

Ooo I'm in


----------



## glenmonte

I'm in! Those are nice hose reels. Thanks for the generosity, too.


----------



## mrigney

This would be an awesome replacement for my dry rotting plastic hose reel!


----------



## MasterMech

Sign me up! Congrats on the 1000 mark!


----------



## CoachP

New guy here, just joined today. Congrats on the 1000 member mark! I'm in.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

CoachP said:


> New guy here, just joined today. Congrats on the 1000 member mark! I'm in.


Welcome to TLF fellow Georgian! :thumbup:


----------



## SixString

Very considerate to have these giveaways!


----------



## 440mag

I'm in (with anticipation eclipsed only by my admiration of and gratitude toward the folks who make TLF what it is)!

... Livin' On Tulsa time, livin' on Tulsa time ... 




_I left Oklahoma drivin' in a Pontiac
Just about to lose my mind
I was goin' on to Arizona, maybe on to California
Where all the people live so fine
My baby said I was crazy, my momma called me lazy
I was goin' to show 'em all this time
'Cause you know I ain't no fool and I don't need no more schoolin'
I was born to just walk the line
Livin' on Tulsa time
Livin' on Tulsa time
Well, you know I've been through it
When I set my watch back to it
Livin' on Tulsa time
Well, there I was in Hollywood wishin' I was doin' good
Talkin' on the telephone line
But they don't need me in the movies and nobody sings my songs
Guess I'm just wastin' time
Well, then I got to thinkin', man I'm really sinkin'
And I really had a flash this time
I had no business leavin' and nobody would be grievin'
If I went on back to Tulsa time
Livin' on Tulsa time
Livin' on Tulsa time
Gonna set my watch back to it
'Cause you know I've been through it
Livin' on Tulsa time
Livin' on Tulsa time
Livin' on Tulsa time
Gonna set my watch back to it
'Cause you know I've been through it
Livin' on Tulsa time_

*Songwriters: Daniel W. Flowers
Tulsa Time lyrics © Universal Music Publishing Group*


----------



## Exit24

Awesome giveaway! Also my first post on the forum


----------



## Killsocket

I'm in. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

I could put that to good use. Count me in.


----------



## jackiec522

count me in!


----------



## desirous

I'm in!


----------



## Pete1313

Sign me up! Thanks for doing these giveaways!


----------



## Myricia

Count me in.


----------



## dfw_pilot

If we have to ship this Eley overseas, I know a guy.


----------



## BryanThigpen

Great forum and great knowledge being passed around. And free stuff given away makes it even better. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Exit24 said:


> Awesome giveaway! Also my first post on the forum


Welcome to TLF! Glad you found us. :thumbup:


----------



## graemegb




----------



## grogers

This forum is awesome. Glad to see there are others obsessed as me about my lawn and landscape!!


----------



## Shaky

What a cool thing to do.


----------



## uwelk

Count me in!


----------



## Thela_cordero51

It would be awesome to win this .


----------



## Butter

Hey.


----------



## Crystalguy

Count me in


----------



## jcdenton

Cool. GL everyone


----------



## Guest

Count me in &#128522;


----------



## social port

Thanks to @Ridgerunner for his generosity.

The Lawn Forum: The only forum where those who win big make sure that someone else does too


----------



## chrisben

I'm in!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Hoping my sons luck of winning a book fair drawing gets passed on over to me.


----------



## SGrabs33

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Hoping my sons luck of winning a book fair drawing gets passed on over to me.


What did he get?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@SGrabs33 his choice of a book. Picked up another Diary of a Wimpy Kid.


----------



## nagol

I need one... I need one...


----------



## Steverino

:banana: I'm in, I'm in!


----------



## social port

By the way, @Fistertondeluxe , I want my two dollars! :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

social port said:


> By the way, @Fistertondeluxe , I want my two dollars! :lol:


I'm getting ready to grow my hair back out and pick up a switchblade comb so I can go the the neighbors whose kids ride their bike through my yard after 1.5 inches of rain and ask for $2 cash for sand costs to level out the ruts. 😁


----------



## flyfishsteve

Count me in


----------



## j4c11

Wow. I remember when there was only a couple dozen of us. Well done, I'm really proud of TLF :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118

I'm just in time!!! I'll take it


----------



## unclebucks06

Im in!!!!!!!


----------



## Ware

unclebucks06 said:


> Im in!!!!!!!


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## SeanB

I would put this to great use!


----------



## jjsmitty

Can I get in on this?


----------



## MichiganReelMan

I'd like to get in on this! Thanks for the great forum!


----------



## Ware

jjsmitty said:


> Can I get in on this?


 :thumbup:


----------



## wky-31

I'm in!


----------



## Miggity

I bought the wheeled cart for the back yard, it rocks. Hoping for a front yard addition, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Atlien

Would love to enter!


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Denbigh97

I'm in!


----------



## MikeD

Count Me In


----------



## Tellycoleman

Enter me in the contest please. Everyone else told me that they wanted me to win


----------



## LIgrass

Count me in!! I could really use this.


----------



## joerob2211

First Post, I am in!


----------



## Lawnfreak

This is great thanks for doing giveaways like this it is what makes it enjoyable


----------



## Jgolf67

Feeling lucky! Awesome giveaway, have heard great things about that reel.


----------



## Guest

ooh nice product


----------



## Ware

The contest closes tonight!


----------



## SGrabs33

Did I enter yet? This is a just in case entry!


----------



## Ware

The drawing will be this evening on FB live. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Will Vanna White Ware be doing the honors?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Will Vanna White Ware be doing the honors?


 :nod:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Wunderbar! :thumbup: 
"this evening" is pretty specific. You sure it might not be 15 minutes earlier or later?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Wunderbar! :thumbup:
> "this evening" is pretty specific. You sure it might not be 15 minutes earlier or later?


LOL, I was intentionally vague about the time until I checked the Talladega schedule - looks like the Xfinitiy race starts at 3 today.

I just asked the 3.5yo who will be doing the drawing if she preferred 6 or 7, and she said 7 - so 7pm (central) it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I'll try to get the yard mowed before the drawing.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I'll try to get the yard mowed before the drawing.


Thanks Ware for the work on this! Thanks RR for the re donation! Can't wait!

I'm digging the cigar boxes :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

> LOL, I was intentionally vague about the time until I checked the Talladega schedule - looks like the Xfinitiy race starts at 3 today.


Thanks for the reminder. I always mix up the start time for it. Note to self: Night race is in the FALL.


> I'll try to get the yard mowed before the drawing.


Considerate of you with company coming.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> LOL, I was intentionally vague about the time until I checked the Talladega schedule - looks like the Xfinitiy race starts at 3 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I always mix up the start time for it. Note to self: Night race is in the FALL.
Click to expand...

Correction, that time was eastern - 2pm central today for the Xfinity. I think this is the one where Fox is having the cup drivers do the tv broadcast.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> Correction, that time was eastern - 2pm central today for the Xfinity. I think this is the one where Fox is having the cup drivers do the tv broadcast.


I'm so Ohio-centrict that it never crossed my mind that you might be talking about the start time in some inferior time zone. 

3.5y.o., that was in the ballpark of what I thought. She's a couple of months older than my great granddaughter who was born in January. Love that age. My kids & gd were kind enough to space the last 5 grand kids and ggd 3 years apart. Works for me.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware waiting for a link!


----------



## Ware

7pm central at https://facebook.com/thelawnforum/


----------



## Guest

Can I still enter??!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Everyone needs to watch the video. It was rigged!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Everyone needs to watch the video. It was rigged!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That was wild! I promise everyone was in there - I cut all these dang things up this morning!


----------



## Ware

Congrats to @Gunther for winning the TLF swag pack! :thumbsup:

Congrats to @440mag for winning the Eley Hose Reel! :thumbsup:

Shoot me a PM with your address and I will get this stuff shipped out!

@Mightyquinn @touchofgrass @ericgautier let me know what I need to do to make you whole! :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Congrats to @Gunther for winning the TLF swag pack! :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to @440mag for winning the Eley Hose Reel! :thumbsup:
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your address and I will get this stuff shipped out!
> 
> @Mightyquinn @touchofgrass @ericgautier let me know what I need to do to make you whole! :lol:


I'm already whole just by being on TLF :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

:clap: Nice job, congrats to the winners, and thanks for letting us get a peek a Reagan.  

P.S. How'd the ribs turn out?


----------



## ericgautier

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm already whole just by being on TLF :thumbup:


^ this. :lol:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> P.S. How'd the ribs turn out?


----------



## Redtenchu

Those without FB should be able to watch below. The first few names had me LOL!

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/videos/1137350859739691/


----------



## Ridgerunner

Congrats to the winners.
I want those ribs! I want those ribs to be the next prize.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Those without FB should be able to watch below. The first few names had me LOL!


Thanks for this! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> ...I want those ribs!


You're all welcome for some BBQ anytime - maybe just not everyone at the same time. :lol:

Thanks again Ridgerunner for making this possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gibby

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to watch the video. It was rigged!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That was wild! I promise everyone was in there - I cut all these dang things up this morning!
Click to expand...

This can see my name! Need to change my username to like 100 characters for the next one.


----------



## social port

Congrats to all of the winners, and thanks to all who make these contests possible.


----------



## Ware

All dressed up with nowhere to go...



Paging @Gunther


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> All dressed up with nowhere to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Paging @Gunther


The Lawn Forum packing tape?!!

Mind blown.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> The Lawn Forum packing tape?!!
> 
> Mind blown.


TLF is first class. :thumbup:


----------



## Gunther

No way! 4th time is the charm! :lol: Thanks @Ware, I'll shoot my my info.


----------



## 440mag

Oh man, RIDGERUNNER - Ware, everyone; this is not only so smokin' but, eerily timely too!!! 

Not more than 5 or 6 hours ago the wife and I were out back and it is clear we need to expand the landscaping in the back -- no way I am going to accomplish that without a dedicated hose and, um, reel!

Where's that emoticon for doing the Snoopy dance cuz, that's what I'm doing (all 230lbs of me - (try n git that picture out of yer head, now :-/

Ware, my home addy in bound to you, now ...

THANK YOU RIDGERUNNER & TLF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Congrats to you both! I will get this stuff shipped out ASAP. :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

Ware (& RidgeRunner ;-) - the hose reel arrived today, as I was patch seeding some areas in the front and back of our place and it is a thing of beauty, Thank You, guys!

My wife was there as I opened it and she was like, "Who ARE these guys?!" (despite my attempts, she is not a member of ANY forums (not even for classic Goat owners! :-O

I told her, "These are the people who save us time and money on the yard and they had a raffle to celebrate attaining 1,000 members." She is in awe ;-)

We pull out at first light tomorrow on a week and a half road trip to see the kids and I plan to install it when we return, just had to say Thank You, again!

(The driver couldn't get over the packing tape!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ridgerunner

440mag said:


> Ware (& RidgeRunner ;-) - the hose reel arrived today, as I was patch seeding some areas in the front and back of our place and it is a thing of beauty, Thank You, guys!
> 
> My wife was there as I opened it and she was like, "Who ARE these guys?!" (despite my attempts, she is not a member of ANY forums (not even for classic Goat owners! :-O
> 
> I told her, "These are the people who save us time and money on the yard and they had a raffle to celebrate attaining 1,000 members." She is in awe ;-)
> 
> We pull out at first light tomorrow on a week and a half road trip to see the kids and I plan to install it when we return, just had to say Thank You, again!
> 
> (The driver couldn't get over the packing tape!


Congrats 440mag, I'm sure it will be put to good use. I had nothing to do with it, it is all to the thanks of @Ware, @dfw_pilot et. al.? Great guys.


> Eley offered us a generous discount on one of their Wall Mount Garden Hose Reels, and the founding members of TLF stepped up to cover the difference.


----------



## Ware

@J_nick @Mightyquinn @Redtenchu were also partners in crime. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

:thumbsup: :clapping:


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> @Mightyquinn @touchofgrass @ericgautier let me know what I need to do to make you whole! :lol:


Just watching that giveaway and getting to laugh was enough to make me whole... and of course being married to MQ and our two children and all that stuff, too


----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


> Those without FB should be able to watch below. The first few names had me LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1137350859739691


same... I was CRACKING UP over here... haha


----------

